# Stomach pain on dhea



## Twinkle toes 75

Ladies has anybody had any stomach pain whilst taking 75mg of dhea? I've been taking it for about 10 days now and have slight stomach cramps but I've now got a bug and they are much worse so not sure if its the bug that been causing them. Obviously I'm not taking it until I'm feeling better?.

Twinkle toes xx


----------



## yoyobella

Dear Twinkle toes 75,

Are you taking one 75mg tablet? Or 3 x 25mg tablets at meal times?

I have been taking DHEA for about a month now and have not had many side effects worth mentioning apart from being just a little more spotty.

I take 25 mg 3 x times a day.

I think it's a good idea that you are waiting for your "bug" to clear before taking the dhea again. If it is causing you problems, then it should clear up. And once it has cleared you can try taking it again. And if you feel unwell, you will have a pretty good idea if it is the supplement disagreeing with you.

Good luck!

yx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi Yoyobella

I've been taking 25mg 3 times a day with meals and it was only after the evening dose that i had the stomach pain so that's why I was unsure if it was the dhea as surely I would have pains after the morning and lunchtime dose. I really want to percevere with it as I've read so many good things about it. 

I suppose a few days off will be quite telling especially once this bug clears up.

Thanks for your help

Twinkle toes xx


----------

